# Huge request!!!



## KissMyBass (Jan 17, 2012)

Got three guys who will straight up deny Christ and post facebook statuses about how they think hes dumb and all. I ask you to pray for them three Spencer, Brian, and Thomas. There is special recognition for those lifted up one by one by name ( not sure of location of that verse) so will you all lift these guys up. If they change and find the light there is no telling what GOD will do through them in the school please helo me out and the faith.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 17, 2012)

you got it


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 18, 2012)

Prayers added. They got a real friend in you and don't know it.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 18, 2012)

Sent.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Prayers added. They got a real friend in you and don't know it.



x2. prayer sent


----------



## Reese1819 (Jan 18, 2012)

prays sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 18, 2012)

Praying for these young men and for you.................


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 18, 2012)

Their denial may bring tears like Peter, but their restoration to their Saviour will bring them joy they never imagined.

I'm standing "in the gap" 

~Walter


----------



## KissMyBass (Jan 18, 2012)

As of right now 2 will be at church in 30 min and one more non believer. God is awesome, thank you for prayers and please don't stop!


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 13, 2012)

praying for them!


----------



## Jasper (Feb 14, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## RobRay (Feb 14, 2012)

KissMyBass said:


> Got three guys who will straight up deny Christ and post facebook statuses about how they think hes dumb and all. I ask you to pray for them three Spencer, Brian, and Thomas. There is special recognition for those lifted up one by one by name ( not sure of location of that verse) so will you all lift these guys up. If they change and find the light there is no telling what GOD will do through them in the school please helo me out and the faith.




Lord, my Savior, Please come to Spencer, Brian, and Thomas. Fill them with Your love and grace. These things I pray. Amen


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 17, 2012)

Prayer said


----------

